
A brief history of the German language - manuelh
http://www.pangeanic.com/knowledge_center/a-brief-history-of-the-german-language/#.VmPdbokNaqo.hackernews
======
HoopleHead
Whoever wrote that article should have concentrated on getting to grips with
the English language first, before looking further afield.

